# Pluscom 35NAS-RDC3282 Setup



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there I have a Pluscom 35NAS-RDC3282 network caddy with a seagate 1tb drive inside.

The setup disk has a utility which should pick up my network but it is not picking it up. I am able to log onto the nas at 192.168.2.3 and view the setup utility but when i try to create a wireless network Samba account so that i can connect to all of my files wirelessly remotely it doesnt accept any username and password I assign and just comes up with an error. Is anyone able to help? I can connect with a wired connection but not wirelessly

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm assuming the NAS is not wireless, you're just trying to connect with a wireless computer? That shouldn't be any different than a wired computer connection.


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

No the NAS does have a wireless capability, My laptop has wireless and my desktop I have mapped a network drive which is viewable on both machines, I want to be able to connect to my data wirelessly no matter where I am in the house and no matter which machine im on, I have literally spent hours trying to sort this out I received the nas in the post 2 weeks ago and still struggling, I heave tried to install Client for Microsoft Networks but it says the driver cannot be found as I have my drivers installed already. Im getting frustrated as i have even had people remotely connect to my machine but no one seems to be able to help me.

Please could you advise
Sas Parmar, Central England!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm struggling with what the exact symptoms are. Can you browse the network and see the NAS? Can you ping it by name? You keep mentioning wireless, but wireless and wired access should be exactly the same.


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there the address 192.168.2.3 is pinging which is my nas, I am intermittently able to log onto the nas using 192.168.2.3 into internet explorer (trying to find out why I cant always log on, have been trying different ethernet cables in different positions) Myself and my friend have been investigating this for a week and when we try to create an SMB server it keeps rejecting any username and password i enter on the setup page, I have emailed the manufacturer asking for support. Ultimately I want to be able to connect to my files wirelessly so I dont have to carry the hard drive around the house. Cheers


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Just to add i have tried updating my routers firmware from the belkin website but It says I already have the latest version, Also on my wireless connection I have tried to install Client for Microsoft networks and then select install service/protocol but it says Windows cannot find the driver even though i have the correct HP wireless Network Adapter installed


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have trouble even with a wired connection, that's a horse of a totally different color. Can you ping the NAS by name?


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi I can ping the i.p. address of the nas, but not sure what you mean when you say by name?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The NAS has a workgroup and a name in the SAMBA configuration screens. I want you to ping it using that name..


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

I cant even log onto the nas at the moment, I could yesterday, ive tried re-arranging the ethernet cables but have had no access, i have Internet , router and nas all active but keep getting internet explorer cannot display the page, the tech support from the manufacturer suggest I should update the firmware but I guess that this will not work as I cant even connect to the config page?


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi there I took out my cmos battery and replaced it with a new, I was also updating the drivers in the hope that a Client for Microsoft networks drivers would be installed but now I cant even log on to my machine and get stuck at the HP Invent Screen, I have tried to reinstall windows get setup cannot continue because its not detecting the hard drives. I cannot get into the bios to change the hard drive settings from IDE to SATA, i have got into the pre-bios bit and ran a hard drive diagnostic test which passed on all sections 

I would welcome any suggestions as in the process of trying to fix my machine I have made it worse!

Thanks


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

hi there I have now got my laptop back up and working but still struggling to setup the nas 

Do you any ideas? Im still unable to log onto the nas setup utlilty page at 192.168.2.3


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How do you know that is the NAS address?

Have you reset it to factory defaults and configured it again?


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, dont know the actual address of the NAS on my DHCP client list 192.168.2.3 is my laptop and 192.168.2.5 is my desktop i have disabled the firewalls on both machines and I am able to create files on one machine which are viewable on the other but i cannot get the sdisk facility that came with the nas box to pick up my network ?
I reset my router to factory defaults and now its ok but just cant log onto the nas


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you ping the NAS from your computer? I was referring to resetting the NAS to factory defaults, not the router.


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi dont know the i.p. of my nas and it doesnt have a facility to reset to factory defaults I just log onto it


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Right I am now able to ping 192.168.2.4 which is coming up as the Nas box but it hasnt detected the hard drive


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can you login to the NAS web setup page using that address?


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hiya Im only able to log onto the nas intermittently, I managed to update the firmware last night and rebooted it, but it wouldnt let me format the drive came up with some error about limits 

I have swapped the ethernet cables around on the NAS but at the moment am unable to log onto it keep getting internet explorer cannot display the web page, The connection to the SATA drive also appears to be causing issues with the bios as when Native SATA is enabled my laptop doesnt boot up properly and comes up with options to go into safe mode and keeps getting stuck on the HP invent screen if I disable Native SATA there are not any problems


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I suspect that NAS has a reset button buried in a little hole somewhere that will reset it to factory defaults. I think I'd seriously consider that as a starting point. Again, lacking the manual, I don't know that for sure...


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

I dont think the box has a reset button but would it help if i sent you the manual

cant send you it as its larger than 200k

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Use a service like MegaUpload and post the link here.


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey dude I appreciate your help Ive been trying to set this up for weeks  
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I0QLAWWNg


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

sasman20 said:


> Hey dude I appreciate your help Ive been trying to set this up for weeks
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I0QLAWWNg


I get this: _*Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.*_


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

ok try this one

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I0QLAWWN


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

No offense, but that user manual sucks! It doesn't tell you anything about the hardware! It also has no section on what you can do for troubleshooting. They indeed don't mention anything but a power switch...

I think I'd try to get my money back and buy a real NAS!


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

i agree the manual is a piece of **** and the tech support are based in india and dont know **** either!, would you be able to recommend a different type of nas enclosure that could house a 1tb drive?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sure, I use the D-Link DNS-323 here, or if you don't want the USB port for a printer, you can also use the DNS-321 that will be cheaper. It handles up to two 2TB drives, and will operate in RAID-0, RAID-1, JBOD, or individual disk mode. I've had excellent luck with mine, and they have a good support forum with lots of folks that will help you resolve issues.


----------



## sasman20 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi I read a review about the DNS323 and it says it has a clunky network management interface and the upnp has bugs is this true?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd suggest posting your configuration and desired use in the D-Link DNS-323 Support Forum and see what they say. I don't use media serving, so I can't really comment.


----------



## scottdeagan (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the same problem - I cannot access a share on the NAS if I try to access it using an account I created with a password (from Windows 7 only - I can access the password protected share from Mac OSX and Ubuntu Linux). If you remove the password from the user (the user you created on the NAS device) then you will be able to access the share. It seems there is an incompatibility between the Samba server and the Windows file sharing client.

I visited pluscon.cn to try and obtain a firmware update. Unfortunately, Google reports this site as being infected with malware.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Pluscon must be running an old version of SAMBA.


----------



## scottdeagan (Feb 27, 2010)

As JohnWill has highlighted - it's probably because the PlusCom NAS device is running a old version of Samba. The fact that you can access NAS shares from Windows 7 if the Samba user (on the NAS device) doesn't have a password set indicates it's an authentication issue. I cannot confirm this at the moment as I'm at work, but if this is the case you could try to change the type (or level) of authentication that Windows 7 (or Vista) is using during authentication.

In Windows 7 Ultimate or Windows 7 Professional (should also work with Vista Pro/Ultimate):

1. Press *Start* then type in *secpol.msc* and press the *Enter* key. The Security Policy Editor will be displayed.
2. In the left-hand pane's folder treeview, double click *Local Policies*, then *Security Options*.
3. In the right-hand pane, find *Network Security: LAN Manager authentication level* and double-click it.
4. In the window that appears, select *Send LM & NTLM - use NTLMv2 session security if negotiated*, and press *OK*.
5. Close the Security Policy Editor and restart your netowrk services.

If you have Windows 7 Home or Windows 7 Basic you could edit the registry directly:

1. Press *Start *then type in *regedit.exe* and press the *Enter* key. The Windows registry editor will be displayed.
2. In the left-hand treeview navigate to *Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa*.
3. In the right-hand pane change the value of *LmCompatibilityLevel* to 1 (it should be set to 3).
4. Close the registry editor and restart your network services.

Alternatively use your favourite text editor, create a file, paste the contents below into the file, and make sure you save it with the extension .reg (eg: ChangeAuthLevel.reg). The just double-click the file to install the registry settings:


Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"LmCompatibilityLevel"=dword:00000001


It goes without saying that *EXTREME CAUTION* should be exercised if you hack your registry (it is strongly advised that you backup your registry).

In regards to restarting your Windows networking services, you could just restart your computer, or (I think) you can:

1. Start a command prompt by pressing *Start* and entering c*md.exe* in the search textbox. 
2. Right-click the result displayed and select *Run as Administrator*.
3. In the command prompt type in *net stop netman* <enter>, then *net start netman* <enter>.


----------



## scottdeagan (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey _sasman_, I just re-read the problems you're having (I didn't read your posts carefully enough before responding). You need to provide more information.

*Can you access your NAS device's administration page? *
The CD that comes with the device has a Java application on it that supposedly scans your network looking of for the NAS device. If it finds the IP address of your NAS device, it will open up the NAS device's admin page in your default browser. Unfortunately, I had a zero success rate using this Java app. Fortunately you do not need to run any special software to access the admin page. Another way to access the PlusCom NAS device's admin page is to:

1. Disconnect your computer's network connections (turn off wireless, ensure no network cable is connected to your PC).
2. Make sure the PlusCom NAS device is powered up.
3. Use the standard (Cat 5) network cable that came with the NAS enclosure to connect the NAS device to your computer.
4. Your computer should obtain an IP address as the NAS device runs a DHCP server.
5. Find out what the IP address by starting a command prompt and entering: *ipconfig* <enter> (the IP address assigned to my PC was something like 169.123.123.2).
6. Start your preferred web browser.
7. In your browser's address bar, enter the IP address you obtained in step 5, but change the last digit to a '1' (so, using the example IP address in step 5, I would enter into the browser's IP address: *http://169.123.123.1*).
9. You should be prompted to enter a username and password - use the default admin/admin.

From here you should name your NAS device to something meaningful (I imaginatively named mine "NAS01"). Once you have done this, you should be able to plug your NAS device into your network and access the admin page by starting up your favourite browser and entering *http://<name_you_assigned>* (in my case, *http://nas01*).

Personally, I prefer using static IP addresses for NAS devices, so the first time I accessed the admin page I assigned a static IP address to the device. If you do decide to use a static IP address for the NAS device, you should also configure your router to reserve a range of IP addresses (so it doesn't try to assign the IP address you have given your NAS device to another computer or device on your network).


----------



## mikemelbrooks (Mar 19, 2010)

I just bought one of thesse of ebay.They are *not wireless.* You cant seem to access the nas whilst it is connected to the pc via usb. The samba server need the drive to be formatted as fat32. format the drive as fat 32( you may need to download a program to do this.) disconect the drive from the usb cable connect the LAN cable. Turn the power off then on and then run the java program that came with the NAS encloser


----------



## scottdeagan (Feb 27, 2010)

That's right, the 35NAS-RDC3282 is not wireless, however, you can access it when it is connected to a port of a wireless router (this is how I have mine setup at home). To achieve this, you need to know the IP address of the NAS drive. Initial setup can be a little confusing, but once you have it configured it just works as expected. As mentioned in my previous posts, I prefer to configure the NAS device with a static IP address. I can then access it from Windows using \\nas_drive_ip or from Linux using smb://nas_drive_ip.

In regards to formatting the NAS drive - there is a facility to do this in within the admin tool. Sign in to the NAS drive's web interface (http://nas_drive_ip), type in the username and password (the default is admin/admin), then click on the DISK UTILITY menu option in the left hand column. You will be presented with a page where one of the buttons is FORMAT. Press it. Unfortunately there isn't much in the way of user feedback. After I pressed it, I wasn't sure if it was doing something or not, but I thought it was better to wait. After a while it reported back that the format was complete.


----------



## croydonchris (Mar 27, 2010)

Because its a samba server in the nas you have to go about connecting to it in a slightly different way. If you try to connect via http:// then you will get the administration setup. You must open "My network Places" and the select "view network compters" where you will see your nas. Click on it and the SMB login window will open where you can enter you user name and password that you have set up. Please note that the users are not users really but password shared folders.
By the way if you had RTFM you would have discovered all this like I did.
It's on the little cd under manual in PDF format.
Its actally not a bad little NAS once you get to grips with it.
Good luck. Regards croydonchris


----------



## sebestenzs (Apr 30, 2010)

hi.


----------



## sebestenzs (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi I have an NAS-RDC3282. I have changed the password which I can use to login to its setup. But since then it doesn't let me to log in with neither my old nor my new password. Do you have any idea how I can reset it to its factory settings? Thank you in advance


----------



## sebomatic (May 15, 2010)

Hi, I'm french.
I have a problem for acces setup password after update firmware :
(http://www.raidsonic.de/de/data/driver/firmware/NAS903/R3282_1_59b_NAS903.zip)
Test with "admin,admin" - "admin,root" - "my hold password" :down:
Not hard reset (pluscom RDC3282) !! Please, help me


----------



## sebestenzs (Apr 30, 2010)

Same problem. Somebody help me plssssssssssss


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I see a bunch of people jumping in with the "me too" response. Please start your own thread and describe the problem in detail.

I'm closing this one as the original poster has resolved his issue.


----------

